# Maple Smoked Lake Trout w/pics



## erain (Feb 13, 2012)

the victims, actually only did up the big one this batch...




filleted and left skin on, also i cut each fillet into 5 pieces.




the plan is to smoke over maple using Todds Amazen smoker. i have brined the fish for 2 days using my traditional brine. and then a fresh water soak for 6 hours. let set til the pellicle formed. i used brown sugar like i usually do on 1 fillet...


on the other i used maple syrup from last springs harvest. kinda crappy pic...


side by side on a sheet pan...


i got 2 bags more in the freezer so i got some more to play with. thks for cking my pics!


----------



## sprky (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice catch ya have there. and the smoked fish


----------



## boykjo (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesom looking smoked fish Erain......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Looks like your having a great tim on the lake... Are you jigging for theses fish or are you using tip ups.......

Joe


----------



## moikel (Feb 13, 2012)

sprky said:


> Nice catch ya have there. and the smoked fish


X2 Also looks cold on that lake.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 13, 2012)

Love smoked fish and I'll bet that's tasty!


----------



## erain (Feb 14, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Awesom looking smoked fish Erain......Thumbs Up     Looks like your having a great tim on the lake... Are you jigging for theses fish or are you using tip ups.......
> 
> Joe



both, jig with one line and tip up for other. use the big tube jigs for muskies, they seem to really like white and flourescent colors,,, thks


----------

